# he is to nice...



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

i am an accountant/revenue and handle lots of money for my work and budget and collection and payments... ok he owns his own business.... i helped him set up his accounts and be legal but we had differents of how he should collect money and stuff so we got him a tax / account person for small business...

i did admit i have been doing along time and my accounts are set up and large with different laws so i am ok with that...

however he went along 2 1/2 years and i just find out that he is owed alot of money from alot of people.... he does the work using his money for supplies (i had said he is small get that material cost up front at least 1/2 of the job) anyway.... he is still doing work for some of the people... i only found out because i needed the morgage for our house and he normally puts right in.... he had to tell me he has 4 peopel that owe him more than $2,000 ???? and he is still working on jobs for them...

and some of the bills are more than that and pay some here and there...

in long his book keeping sucks he is a great guy and really good at his work... heating and air and electric also plumbing so a do it all guy... people love his work....

but he is not a great business man when money owed issues are there...

here is a question.... i don't want to just go in and take over... my want to do that is there... how do i point out to him or direct him in the right way to make him see we are going to loose alot if he don't start collection on some of these bills.?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2010)

It's a common problem, isn't it? Especially with "good guys" who don't enjoy confrontation. 

Have you thought of directing him to a small collection agency (like Dixon) that will push smaller accounts to pay and doesn't charge a lot? That way you can be happy that his accounts are coming in and he can be happy that you're not "taking over." Just a thought.

Although, if he's okay with you coming in and handling this problem, that can also work. Many couples work together and lean on each other for different strengths. Ask him and find out what he would think of that.


----------



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

his biggest worry is the ones that do owe him money are friends (the worst ones) and they had issues so he let them slide now to get paid.... he don't want to loose freindship over but really already affecting the friendship (if you ask me).

i will look into the other agency's in our area... thanks for that i was not thinking that way...


----------



## Dryden (Jan 5, 2010)

Would you be able to suggest he put these clients on a payment plan? $X/mth until the bill is paid? (with or without interest depending on your/his preferences).

i.e. payment now or $x/mth with a y% interest rate/mth.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't think you need to take over, but maybe work with him on a better way to invoice clients....like an invoice when he does the work that is net 30...if no payment in 30 days a fee is added...60 days another fee...something that the customer can see in writing up front that they will be penalized for untimely payments.

The friend thing is a more difficult issue, especially if he gave them a verbal 'pay me when you can' ... I think in those cases it should be up to him to talk to them ... that he is short at the moment and needs to work out a payment plan with them.


----------



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

my thing is with 6 teens all living at home we do need more than my income... the bills are not passed yet but getting close..

and thanks to all i may ask him tonight if he wants help typing up the bills and what any have paid just to keep records straight and see if i can help... grant i will keep it on a if you need my help i am here note...

i do think the ones that owe him already should pay next job up front at least material (even though that doesn't help us pay bills) but maybe writing it all down he will see many owe him and are not as good of friends as he is by not paying....

again i will stay stepped back as much as i can and just throw out there i am here if he needs help... in the mean time tonight i have an interview for job #2... nights and weekends to keep us out of the red... grrrr and note i do have a ok paying 1st full time job and mom of teens.... but tax time so lots of work out there for me.


----------

